# How do you rate yourself right now?



## gaidox (Mar 31, 2010)

Takers, with 16 days left before we hit the exam, how do you rate yourself right now?

Right now, approximately, I can say my confidence level is at 50%, Average time of solving prob is about 9mins, knowing to approach problem at 80%, and getting the right answer at 60%.

At this point, I need some polishing on HVAC, Heat transfer, and thermodynamics.

Strength is on Fluids, MD, and others.

I plan to work more depth and weakness in last 2 weeks..but will do few problems everyday on

others to keep fresh.

With that, I need a lot of work to get my speed up, cover weakness, and solve more problems.

I'm doing my self timed right now with problems covering all subjects. I think it still takes me some time to complete a problem although most of the problems I know how to approach. Still getting mistakes on accidental errors, and mental errors,etc.

How I wish that we still have 1 month more,

BUt we still have enough time for it so we just work harder now I guess.

Keep fighting. We can do it. goodluck.


----------



## Bman (Mar 31, 2010)

I', cautiously optimistic at this point. We have about 2 1/2 weeks to go which is still quite a bit of time to work through problems. I feel pretty good with HVAC (my depth), OK with T&amp;F, and not so good with MD. As long as I don't freeze up during the exam and take my time to make sure I don't make any stupid mistakes, I think I'll be alright. I take the NCEES 2008 practice exam this weekend, so I'll have a better idea then....


----------



## SMTx (Mar 31, 2010)

My depth is HVAC. I would say that my confidence is about 85%. I used Lindeburg's MERM, practive problems, sample exam, and the NCEES sample exam. Lindeburg is awful. This was a great tool to use, but it was tough. The NCEES practice exam was alot easier, but it also taught me to watch out for stupid mental mistakes and to read the entire question before jumping into the problem. I took the NCEES exam 2 weeks ago and got over 60 correct. Still have some work to do in the MD questions; haven't worked any of these since college. I also took time to work as many problems as I could in the other depth exams. This really helped me.


----------



## TranspoVA (Mar 31, 2010)

Good luck guys! 2 weeks left


----------



## John_NY (Mar 31, 2010)

Interesting question.

I give myself a 50/50 shot.

But i've been out of school for 20+ yrs.

I'm ready as I'll ever be at this point... Want the test to come fast so I can be done with all this studying.


----------



## Shanks (Mar 31, 2010)

I am halfway through SMS MD and I feel good about my approach to the problems. Its taking on an average 9-10 minutes to get the problems and like you all said, sometime a few stupid mistakes to get to the solution. Felt a lot better on Fluids and HVAC after completing their SMS's.....and I guess I'll feel a lot better once I take the exam this weekend, fell a little back on the schedule ....yup those unannounced work trips and week-long Kaizen sessions have to happen right around the last few weeks to the exam..


----------



## mechgirl (Mar 31, 2010)

I think I'll pass. Still have more study time, and I'll be focusing on MD and Refrig, and then review everything else again. I don't want another month of studying. I keep thinking of all the things I'll do when the test is over.


----------



## Firefly (Mar 31, 2010)

Seeing as I didn't think I'd have a chance to be prepared for April Exam, I'm proud of myself for how far I've come, but I feel like stupid mistakes will get the best of me. I'm studying hard, but I think I'll be where I need to be for October.


----------



## HokieME (Apr 1, 2010)

I have good days and bad days. Days where I think I can easily get 70% right, with or without the cut score, and days where I think I should cancel my summer plans because I'll be studying again to take it in October. I'm going to do the Lindeburg exam on Saturday, knowing that I'll probably bomb it, to refocus my studies. Then I'll do the NCEES exam next weekend. I'm taking the week of the exam off from work so I can work more problems. My depth is MD and I just don't know how much time to spend on really getting the fluids and heat transfer down. Of course, I'll always think there was more I could have done. I just can't believe after all this work it's only 2 weeks away!


----------



## Bman (Apr 1, 2010)

Firefly, I hear ya. I feel like I have a pretty good chance of passing right now, but if I don't, I know I'll be able to do it when October comes around. Either way, I figure I've got a couple of months to relax while I wait for the exam results and I'm ready for a break! I passed the FE exam about 2 1/2 years ago after taking it a second time and then got my master's degree (enrolled before I even got the results back...) and now I've been studying for the PE for the last 3 months or so, so I haven't had a good break in about 3 years..... I want my life back!!!


----------



## gaidox (Apr 5, 2010)

I took the Lindeburg and NCEES 08 Sample Exam back to back last weekend on same time, hours and format as real exam and I did learned a lot on my weakness.

My score did ok..have 41 on lindeburg and 58 on ncees. Lindeburg exam seems a two depth section with its difficulty and ave. time to solve the problem. I did'nt finish both am and pm and have headache afterwards. Though, It helped me prepare on ncees.

In ncees, I did ok in am with 30 mins spare to recheck answer and try to solve some skip questions.

I still didnt finish the pm section (t&amp;f) but felt good on the answered portion.

Important thing i've learned on this experience, I need to gain speed solving especially for

my depth..I felt the tense on the end having many problems untouched with little time left..

Did gain overall familiarity of my references and experience the effectivity of indexes and my tabbing..I did discover that I still need to study more on heat transfer, combustion, and thermo.

With 11 days to go..I plan to work my errors on ncees plus the two depth section, re-work my sms depth, and do refresh of my merm depth..if have time will work on lindeburg other depth..few problems everyday on other depth to keep fresh.

Same with firefly and bman, if unfortunately fail, I know I'll be good come october. Yet, 11 days is still a lot to get better and maybe pass this first time around.


----------

